# Lost Chocolate Lab in Bismarck



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

I lost my chocolate lab in Bismarck around midnight on Friday night. Any information in regards to this would be great. He is around 85 pounds. Has a dark chocolate coat and does not have a collar on. If you have seen him please call 223-0243. Thanks.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope you get your dog back.. I will look out for him and definately inform you if I see him running around..


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

Still no word on my dog. It is not looking good.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you checked every pound and every vets office and check with the local police. if you havent already


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

The dog's name is BZ. He is 2 1/2 years old. He is a well trained hunting dog...about 85 pounds and has a very dark chocolate color. He has no collar on him. No info at either the Bismarck or Mandan Police Dept. or the Pet Connection. I am also running an ad in the newspaper. I am offering a reward for his return. He was lost in the Washington and Expressway area. He possibly ended up along the river....as he loves to swim. Call 701-223-0243 if you have any info. Thanks.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DELETE!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Man I feel for you.... Hope you find your dog..... How come he does not have a collar and tag on? you should always have that on... You should also spend the $ to get them micro chiped about $40.00 cheap when you consider it...

Hope you find your friend!!!!!


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

Still no word on my dog....I have an ad running in the newspaper tomorrow.

He did not have a collar on him....because I had just washed it....and my brother let him outside. He always has one on...with tags.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

You may want to place an ad in the Lost and Found section on BisManOnline as well. http://www.bismanonline.com/

Hope you find him.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Just for a little encouragement, My Yellow Lab went missing on Dec. 31st last year...same situation: The G/F let him outside and he took off: It was a quite new years eve for us: I did the same contact you did.....I had given up hope after day 4....but on Jan. 5th, I got a call from the pound, someone had brought him in...turns out he was locked in their garage on New Years Eve by accident: Keep the faith, and just keep looking......no news means he is still out there! Good Luck!


----------



## northernwaterfowl (Apr 9, 2003)

Well...I just got him back. The lady who delivers the newspaper in the area found him. I found her listing in the newspaper this morning and she just dropped him off. Thanks to everyone on here that helped....and thank goodness that there are some great people in ND. Thanks again and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great news. I like a happy ending


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Man thats awesome :beer:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

congrats, it sent a shiver down my spine when I was reading it. North Dakota is full of great people.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good for you NWF, Nice Christmas present!!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey, now that you found your pup, I have a funny story to share. One night I panicked, because my dog was not in the backyard or anywhere to be found in the house. We woke my dad up, and my mom and I started to drive down the street to go look for her, as we were turning the corner down our block, my mom said, "When was she last outside?" That is when I cursed my stupidness, and realized that she was in her kennel in the living room. I put her in there so she wouldn't attack my friend that was over, who she doesn't see very often. We drove back, and there she was in the kennel looking at us like, "Why won't you let me out? I've been in here forever!"


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Ranger_Compact said:


> Hey, now that you found your pup, I have a funny story to share. One night I panicked, because my dog was not in the backyard or anywhere to be found in the house. We woke my dad up, and my mom and I started to drive down the street to go look for her, as we were turning the corner down our block, my mom said, "When was she last outside?" That is when I cursed my stupidness, and realized that she was in her kennel in the living room. I put her in there so she wouldn't attack my friend that was over, who she doesn't see very often. We drove back, and there she was in the kennel looking at us like, "Why won't you let me out? I've been in here forever!"


I bet he was thinking more along the lines of BONEHEAD oke:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Glad you found your dog. My lab went missing once about 2 years ago. It was let outside in the morning and didn't return. I felt terrible all day, and went around looking and posting "lost" posters. It turned out the neighbor(who had two black labs) accidentally let my lab in to their house that morning and took off for the day. When they returned later that evening, they found him in their house and apologized for the misunderstanding. It was the greatest feeling ever to get him back.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DELETE!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Reminds me of when my buddy bill and I were hunting in the middle of nowhere ND and we found a skin and bones lab pup chewing on a deer leg he found.

OMG was he happy to see us. It took a good 20 minutes to calm that dog down. It ate a large thing of dog food we brought along for our dog in about 3 bites. We called the number on the tag, but didn't get an answer, so we drove to the town on the dogs tag, about 25 miles away. WE went to the only market in this small town, and sure enough, the owner of the shop said it was daughters dog. She brought us out the their farm, gave us $5 and some pop for our troubles. I felt good for a week, and would hope anyone would do the same for my dog.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Looks like you take the same responsibility with your dog as you do with your clients Siemers. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

what do you mean by "DELETE" 4Curl?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I have a hard enough time with guides let alone crooked ones. He can get his wellwishing from others who maybe genuine, not from me. Done.

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 107346.txt


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

hahhahaha!!! ok.... I understand now... To each his own... but thanks for the laugh any how!!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Decent plug for Nodak Outdoors.... but I'm going to have to agree w/ 4Curl.... thanks for the link!


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

What is Siemers down here guiding with his partner Dean Nelson?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

What info am I missing?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:roll:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... outfitters

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=siemers


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

*A Bowbells hunting guide has pleaded guilty to hunting violations in two states.

30-year-old Todd Siemers was fined more than $5,000 last month in Nebraska for illegally taking snow geese.

Burke County State's Attorney Marv Madsen says Siemers also was fined $400 last month in North Dakota for falsifying a deer license.

Siemers had been the president of Northern Waterfowl Outfitters. Madsen says he can't renew his guiding license for at least three years.

Nebraska conservation officer Jeremy Ten Kley says Siemers was found with 381 snow geese that had been stored in pickups, trailers and a storage unit.

Ten Kley says the geese were rotten and could not be eaten. He says it was the ``biggest waste'' of geese that he had ever seen.*


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

ok... Now I see what you guys are talking about...


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I just KNEW this story was going to be to good to be true.......

Nice work Siemers.... :eyeroll:

Maybe the dog knew what he was doing eh?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

This sounds like a good time to send a letter to the editor.

Anyone with more knowledge of this scumball and better writing skills wanna tackle it? If not, I'll wing it myself!

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/forms/express.php


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

griff, I did send an email to Rich expressing my disgust about doing a do-gooder story on such a disgrace to the hunting and outdoors enthusiasts.


----------



## Curt Grindeland (Dec 22, 2005)

Man are there some real pricks on this site. This story started out so warm and nice. Then some opinionated ******** had to step in to ruin the good story. And you probably do not even know the guy who lost the dog. Well. I am very glad that he found his dog. Some of you guys make me sick to my stomach. Grow up and shut your mouths when certain things do not pertain to you. Didn't your mother tell you to keep your mouth closed unless you were going to say something nice?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Curt Grindeland said:


> Didn't your mother tell you to keep your mouth closed unless you were going to say something nice?


She sure did!

My old man also told me to stand up for what I believe in. And I believe in calling out slime-balls that have no respect for laws or other people. Thanks for announcing the fact that you are a hypocrite and sticking _your_ nose where it doesnt belong!


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

I call a spade a spade!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Guess if it was me I would at least post something in my defense... so people like me who dont know the whole story can hear both sides...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can't believe I have to lock a thread when a man finds his lost dog.

LOCKED :roll:


----------

